# Horselessness, Sleeplessness, and Journaling



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I had trouble sleeping last night and thought of you. I ended up dragging my laptop to bed and reading some horse articles. I fell asleep at 2:30 and woke up at 10:30 feeling like another train ran me over (same feel as day before) but failing to fall asleep for a few hours sucked.. just keep working on it. It's slowly changing. From hardly to sporadic, to me, is an improvement!


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

I don't have insomnia regularly, and pray I never will. 

But I find it interesting to read journals about PEOPLE, and not just the horses. What I like about the forum is that, in my experience so far, it's sort of like a family

Just replied to let you know I'll be reading and supporting you along your way


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm not sleeping-went to bed @ 10:30, but after a half hour of just laying there-I got up, watched some TV, then turned on the computer. I hate this!


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

4a and still wide awake. Thanks for subbing, ladies!


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

No rest for the wicked, they say!

Got to bed around 7a, up around 1:30p. Not terribly bad, although I am more tired than I would like to be. That is just me being a snob, though. 

Had some chamomille sleepy tea last night (this morning) and it put me OUT! So I will try again tonight, earlier. 

Found a small obsession with Plants v Zombies on the iPad. Oh boy. If I spent half the time I spend on electronics on reading, I could be a very learned person (in more than a few ways). 

Has anyone read The Eighty Dollar Champion? I was thinking of seeing if I can find it cheap on Amazon, as $15 or whatever B&N is charging is outrageous for 200pg or so, I think. 

Right, that's about all. Resolving to not get on HF any more today, so ciao for now.


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

Chamomille sleepy tea. . . I could use that for the nights before I have a horse show! 

Yes. . . Electronics happen to do that to people :/ Real bummer. Of course, that's a hypocrtical statement seeing as what I'm doing at the moment :lol:

I've never heard of that book. . . I'm guessing it must be good though, $15 for 200 pgs! Glad you got apretty good amount of sleep, though. Keep it up!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Very good book!! It's a quick easy read.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

I am an insomniac too...
I hope things level off for you soon. Valerian root works well..


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Well, kind of my own fault on this one. Stayed up late watching Shaun of the Dead and Run Fatboy Run. Still, I fell asleep at 5:30 and woke up at 3:30... I don't understand how my body works. Sigh. 

Got The Eighty Dollar Champion for two bucks. Turns out it is nearly 400 pages which is great. Should be here Tuesday!

No more news is good news, I suppose!

How's everyone?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Another 10 hours, you're catching up on all the sleep you've lost.

Keep going girl, try to go closer to 11pm not 11am


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks Sky  Might just take some melatonin around 11 or 12 and hope I don't sleep through my alarm. 

Been having a fantastic day so far! Hope everyone else is having a great day as well.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm glad!!
Mine has been hectic.. it's only turning 1pm shortly but had to deep clean the house (guests over,) woke up super early to call back to the states and go to the market, then I'm not feeling so great and stayed up late last night studying since I don't have time during the day. We have people coming over to finish some sewing stuff (not my thing) but I've been drafted to help.

I don't know when I'm going to finish this class :/ Want to be done with it today lol.

That's a great plan though!


----------

